# [FILE MANAGER] jaki?

## psycepa

Hej

pewnie juz bylo na forum, ale jako ze dopadlo mnie lenistwo i nie chce mi sie szukac a OT jest  to moze podyskutujemy o filemanagerach i ich zamiennikach  :Smile: 

jesli chodzi o mnie to poki co nic nie pobije MC ale chcialbym cos na ksztalt hybrydy mc i total commandera z windy

zna ktos cos takiego ?  :Smile: 

----------

## waltharius

Witam

Ja preferuję krusadera. Moim zdaniem świetny.

Pozdrawiam

walth

----------

## totencham

Ja również wybieram krusadera, jest niesamowicie praktyczny, ładny ([flame]bo na qt   :Twisted Evil:  [/flame]) i dobrze się sprawuje jako klient ftp.

EDIT: Beesoft Commander, też ciekawy.

EDIT2: podobny topic

----------

## Kajan

http://nao.linux.pl/wakka.php?wakka=MainPage

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Czy NAO wskazane przez Kajana nie nazywało się kiedyś Openspace?

---EDIT:---

Hehe. No tak wystarczyło zerknąć do changeloga. Btw. projekt wygląda bardzo ciekawie - no i to rodzima produkcja.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Pewnie już o tym było ale skoro każdy bezkarnie dubluje wątek... Konqueror może też działać w trybie dwupanelowym i w dodatku z emulatorem terminala.

----------

## psycepa

a macie moze jakies ciekawe akcje zdefiniowane dla krusadera?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dex

ja osobiscie polecam ROX'a. dlatego ze pracujac na mojej maszynie (~400mhz, 128mb) jestem zmuszony szukac najmniej ociazajacych programow. i nawet jezeli chodzi o programy xowe, konkretniej o ROX'a to zmiga w gentoo jak totalcommander pod winda ;D

po odpowiedniej konfiguracji i wyboze aplikacji moze otwierac za nas pliki etc  :Wink: 

+: szybkosc i stabilnosc

-: funkcjonalnosc (brak ftp)

----------

## v7n

Również rox ( potrzebuje byle jakiego graficznego filemeneger, bo nie zawsze chce mi się ręką sięgać po wysuwaną klawiaturę  :Evil or Very Mad:  ), który spisuje się całkiem całkiem i jest bardzo szybki przez duże b i s. Z funkcjonalności też coś tam ma (-;

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Jeśli mowa o menadżerach plików to warto też wspomnieć o Gentoo.   :Wink: 

----------

## kamil.pawelak

1. Gentoo FM

2. Nao FM

3. MC

4. BF-Commander

5. EmelFM, EmelFM2

wszystkich używam  :Smile:  i polecam!!!  :Wink: 

----------

## noobah

Próbowałem już Krusadera, Beesofta, Openspace, Roxa i kilku innych, których nazw nie pamiętam, ale i tak prędzej czy później wylatywały one z mojego dysku i wracałem skruszony do MC. Jakoś on mi najbardziej leży, skróty klawiszowe mi pasują. 

Żałuję że nie ma go na Gentoo (minimal)LiveCD, bo instalacja byłaby prostsza (wg mnie). Ale w sumie nie planuję przeinstalowaywać mojego Gentoo, więc jest OK.

----------

## Riklaunim

Moje ulubieńce  :Wink:  to:

KDE: Konqueror

GTK+: pcmanfm http://pcmanfm.sourceforge.net

----------

## Yatmai

ja tam sie wstawie za krusaderem zamiennie z mc :]

----------

## BeteNoire

 *noobah wrote:*   

> Próbowałem już Krusadera, Beesofta, Openspace, Roxa i kilku innych, których nazw nie pamiętam, ale i tak prędzej czy później wylatywały one z mojego dysku i wracałem skruszony do MC. Jakoś on mi najbardziej leży, skróty klawiszowe mi pasują. 
> 
> Żałuję że nie ma go na Gentoo (minimal)LiveCD, bo instalacja byłaby prostsza (wg mnie). Ale w sumie nie planuję przeinstalowaywać mojego Gentoo, więc jest OK.

 

Gentoo minimal jest nieco zbyt minimal, MC to filemanager wieczysty więc dlaczego nie ułatwić ludziom życia?

Btw. EmelFM2 nie ma w portage, a podobno kiedyś był. Jak to się stało, że wypadł?

----------

## psycepa

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Pewnie już o tym było ale skoro każdy bezkarnie dubluje wątek... Konqueror może też działać w trybie dwupanelowym i w dodatku z emulatorem terminala.

 

takie glupie pytanie bo jakos nie moge tego znalezc, albo szukam nie tam gdzie trzeba

przelaczam konquerora w ten tryb dwupanelowy, no i niby dziala...

klikne sobie na plik tekstowy to w panelu sie robi podglad i teraz pytanie nr a) jak klawiszem wrocic do listy plikow

i druga sprawa

po ponownym wlaczeniu konquerora znowu mam domyslny wyglad explorer-like

jak to zapisac zeby zostalo tak jak ustawilem ?

----------

## BeteNoire

Konqueror ma profile i opcję ich zapisywania. Na pewno znajdziesz w menu.

Na panelu można sobie dodać aplet "Profile Konquerora" albo skrót do najczęściej używanego. Możliwości jest wiele.

----------

## n3rd

 *noobah wrote:*   

> Próbowałem już Krusadera, Beesofta, Openspace, Roxa i kilku innych, których nazw nie pamiętam, ale i tak prędzej czy później wylatywały one z mojego dysku i wracałem skruszony do MC. Jakoś on mi najbardziej leży, skróty klawiszowe mi pasują.

 Zgadzam się. MC ma wszystko co potrzeba w codziennej pracy...

----------

## pszemas

oprocz GUI xD

----------

## m010ch

n3rd - co kogo obchodzi, że Ty się z czymś zgadzasz? Wątek ma 3 miesiące, a Ty go jako kolejny bez sensu wykopałeś (tylko po to żeby napisać, że się z czymś zgadzasz) - gdzie tu sens i logika...?

----------

